# Comunicato ufficale Elliott.



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.

Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.

Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".

*Attenzione: Fassone a Londra ---)* http://www.milanworld.net/faasone-og...ml#post1590977


----------



## PheelMD (10 Luglio 2018)

Letto il comunicato, sembra mantengano interesse anche nel lato strettamente sportivo. Vedremo.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> In aggiornamento




Confermato Gattuso, praticamente.

Cominciamo benissimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> In aggiornamento



50M è la gestione ordinario del club per i prossimi mesi. Mercato nullo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> In aggiornamento



Quindi non ci venderanno a breve. A questo punto al piu' presto ci saranno novita' anche nel management



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 50M è la gestione ordinario del club per i prossimi mesi. Mercato nullo.



Eh, purtroppo non sono i 150 che si diceva quest'oggi


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermato Gattuso, praticamente.
> 
> Cominciamo benissimo.



Non penso lo confermino loro, quanto invece i nuovi dirigenti.
Con Maldini sarei sinceramente stupito di un eventuale allontanamento di Gattuso.


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 50M è la gestione ordinario del club per i prossimi mesi. Mercato nullo.



In realtà la gestione è coperta dall'ultimo aumento di capitale.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



Ottimo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



Beh, aspetto di capirci qualcosa in più. Vorrei capire cosa pensano riguardo al mercato (non penso comunque che sbandiereranno cifre)


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non penso lo confermino loro, quanto invece i nuovi dirigenti.
> Con Maldini sarei sinceramente stupito di un eventuale allontanamento di Gattuso.



Lo hanno confermato nel comunicato!


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".




Confermando Gattuso mi sembrano partire male ma vabbè, io ho le mie idee


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



.


----------



## varvez (10 Luglio 2018)

Sicuri che nel comunicato si parli di Gattuso?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Ma la FAN EXPERIENCE?


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Confermando Gattuso mi sembrano partire male ma vabbè, io ho le mie idee



Cioè?


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

Ma veramente volete Gattuso out a questo punto della stagione dopo che tutti i giocatori hanno detto di trovarsi bene con lui ? Pensate inoltre che si possa ad oggi arrivare a gente come Conte o simili ( Guardiola etc ) ? 

Gattuso ce lo dobbiamo tenere e sperare che faccia bene ora come ora. Prima c'è da cambiare tutto il management.

Ricordatevi che Singer è il classico americano : I RISULTATI SONO TUTTO. Chi non li raggiunge pagherà.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



50 milioni.... Vabbè dai lasciamo perdere..


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Lo hanno confermato nel comunicato!



Intendo dire che la conferma da parte di Elliott di Gattuso si basa sul parere del nuovo management (già attivo con Elliott ma non ancora ufficializzato nel Milan)


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Luglio 2018)

speriamo bene.....


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



Sembra quasi fatto per l'Uefa.
Come dire... siamo proprietari pienamente e abbiamo stabilità finanziaria e obiettivi di rilancio.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo vivamente che ci risolvano i problemi di bilancio. Purtroppo siamo in una situazione carente da tutto, sembriamo un club fallito con la differenza che giochiamo in serie A e non ripartiamo da una bassa lega.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> In realtà la gestione è coperta dall'ultimo aumento di capitale.



Non credo... Dovrebbero esserci anche una 50 di milioni per il calciomercato passato. Almeno così mi sembra di aver capito


----------



## sacchino (10 Luglio 2018)

Si vabbè e che doveva dire che il Milan è a pezzi ed appena trova un compratore glielo vende ed intanto si continua così navigando a vista?
E' un bene nel suo portafoglio e più ne parla bene più gli da valore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 50 milioni.... Vabbè dai lasciamo perdere..



Sono solo per dare stabilità nella gestione ordinaria del club


----------



## markjordan (10 Luglio 2018)

in pratica , gestisce apporta soldi in piu' fasi e conferma solo gattuso
mi va bene
50m sono il massimo disavanzo che potremmo avere x il mercato , pure troppo e troppi se non cediamo , siamo sotto fpf stretto se qualcuno ha dimenticato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Luglio 2018)

Sono solidi, siamo in buone mani, comunque vadano poi a finire le cose.


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

Elliott nel comunicato ha specificato che i 50 ML sono solo una parte degli investimenti previsti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



50milioni... già fanno i pezzenti. Vabbè che se devono dare soldi in mano a Mirabelli allora meglio restare cosi


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi, hanno specificato nel comunicato, 50 mln subito per sistemare i conti, più altri capitali verranno investiti per supportare la crescita del Milan.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me il passaggio più importante è quello in cui Paul Singer in persona afferma di voler riportare il Milan nel pantheon dei top club.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi i 50milioni sono per la gestione ORDINARIA del Milan .

Il Milan è sotto Fpf !!! Potrebbero anche mettere 500 milioni di aumento di capitale ma la sostanza da spendere rimarrebbe la stessa.


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 50milioni... già fanno i pezzenti. Vabbè che se devono dare soldi in mano a Mirabelli allora meglio restare cosi



Mirabelli verrà silurato a meno che il nuovo AD / DT non lo apprezzi. Notate come venga citato Gattuso ma nessuno del management attuale del Milan.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 50milioni... già fanno i pezzenti. Vabbè che se devono dare soldi in mano a Mirabelli allora meglio restare cosi



Sono per la gestione ordinaria,non per il mercato! Poi hanno specificato che sono solo una parte dell'investimento


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

*Attenzione: Fassone a Londra ---)* http://www.milanworld.net/faasone-o...i-vertici-di-elliott-vt64837.html#post1590977


----------



## milan1899 (10 Luglio 2018)

Successi di lungo termine, altro che....!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, hanno specificato nel comunicato, 50 mln subito per sistemare i conti, più altri capitali verranno investiti per supportare la crescita del Milan.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 50milioni... già fanno i pezzenti. Vabbè che se devono dare soldi in mano a Mirabelli allora meglio restare cosi



Io ci rinuncio , veramente . Almeno le basi di quello che si commenta sarebbero necessarie altrimenti parliamo di Pony e tonno.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me il passaggio più importante è quello in cui Paul Singer in persona afferma di voler riportare il Milan nel pantheon dei top club.



bravo  oltretutto per chi si preoccupa dei 50 mln, vorrei ricordare che ne hanno versati giusto 32 meno di un mese fa. 
In meno di un mese hanno messo 82 mln, e sono pronti a versarne altri per supportare la CRESCITA delMilan. 
State sereni, il peggio è passato finalmente.


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2018)

Sembrerebbe esserci tutto l'occorrente:
-lungo termine
-rispetto parametri UEFA
-valorizzazione AC Milan
-sì a Gattuso, ma nessuno riferimento ai dirigenti attuali

Anche se avessero messo 150 milioni, nessuno può pensare che questi siano per il mercato quest'estate, perché sempre quel benedetto discorso del pareggio di bilancio ci è imposto ed i ricavi non salgono nel prossimo esercizio.

Così Maldini può dire sì.


----------



## Casnop (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".


Opportunità di creare valore, nel lessico di Elliott, significa investimento a lungo termine. Con questa stessa espressione ha conquistato il socio pubblico in Tim, prospettando una politica di investimenti produttivi che, secondo indiscrezioni, poggia su di un piano di investimenti tra i 7 ed i dieci anni. Non saremmo affatto sorpresi.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ho la pelle d'oca, per una buona volta una bella notizia.
Domani salutiamo i due rottami


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma veramente volete Gattuso out a questo punto della stagione dopo che tutti i giocatori hanno detto di trovarsi bene con lui ? Pensate inoltre che si possa ad oggi arrivare a gente come Conte o simili ( Guardiola etc ) ?
> 
> Gattuso ce lo dobbiamo tenere e sperare che faccia bene ora come ora. Prima c'è da cambiare tutto il management.
> 
> Ricordatevi che Singer è il classico americano : I RISULTATI SONO TUTTO. Chi non li raggiunge pagherà.



... come i cinesi?


----------



## varvez (10 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe esserci tutto l'occorrente:
> -lungo termine
> -rispetto parametri UEFA
> -valorizzazione AC Milan
> ...



Il si a Gattuso mi spaventa


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, hanno specificato nel comunicato, 50 mln subito per sistemare i conti, più altri capitali verranno investiti per supportare la crescita del Milan.



Si ma credo che parlino a lungo termine, non nell'immediato... Boh, certo è che con 50 milioni saremmo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso e non andremo da nessuna parte.. con 50 milioni ormai non ci compri manco una sedia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Parole da proprietario vero, non mi sembrano mirate ad una gestione temporanea, anzi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me il passaggio più importante è quello in cui Paul Singer in persona afferma di voler riportare il Milan nel pantheon dei top club.



Queste parole le ho già sentite... In uno strano dialetto cinese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



Dei 150 milioni di cui si parlava ce n'era una parte per la gestione ordinaria, e una parte per il calciomercato.
Nel comunicato mi sembra che si faccia riferimento alla prima parte, con investimenti futuri non ancora specificati.

Gattuso ero già sicuro che non lo cambiassero.
Mi preoccupa un pochino che non ci sia un minimo o anche lontano riferimento a un cambiamento dirigenziale. Ma non erano obbligati a scriverlo subito. Capiremo subito nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Il si a Gattuso mi spaventa



Personalmente, firmo subito per il sì a Gattuso in cambio del no a Fassone e Mirabelli.
Poi per Rino parlerà il campo.

L'assenza di citazione dei dirigenti attuali è un segno positivo, ovviamente non potevano farli fuori in un comunicato del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: Fassone a Londra ---)* http://www.milanworld.net/faasone-o...i-vertici-di-elliott-vt64837.html#post1590977



Beh ovvio, fassone e mirabelli li ha messi elliott.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Opportunità di creare valore, nel lessico di Elliott, significa investimento a lungo termine. Con questa stessa espressione ha conquistato il socio pubblico in Tim, prospettando una politica di investimenti produttivi che, secondo indiscrezioni, poggia su di un piano di investimenti tra i 7 ed i dieci anni. Non saremmo affatto sorpresi.



Quello di cui discutevamo prima. Investimenti a lungo termine , stabilità è successi. Poi quotazione in borsa . 

E chi più di loro può avere tutte le carte in regola per gestire e far crescere di valore il Milan ?

Ci hai preso su tutto prima del comunicato


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Dopo tanta tempesta, speriamo la nostra nave si trovi in mare calmo finalmente. Per il momento mi basta, questa storia è estenuante.


----------



## zamp2010 (10 Luglio 2018)

Puo essere che Fassone sta a Londra per i dimissioni?


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



boh..mia sensazione….non metteranno una lira in più del minimo necessario e vivacchieranno fino alla vendita (speriamo a breve)

inutile analizzare troppo nei dettagli il comunicato tanto è aria fritta….anche yonghong ci doveva portare ai vertici…

non mi aspetto molto da Elliott ma mi aspetto molto dal futuro VERO proprietario


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> speriamo bene.....





Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> Le parole di Singer:"Supporto finanziario, stabilità e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo e per una fan experience di livello internazionale. Elliott è impaziente di cimentarsi nella sfida di realizzare il potenziale del club e di restituirlo al pantheon dei top football club Europei al quale AC Milan appartiene di diritto. Elliott crede fermamente che vi sia l’opportunità di creare valore su AC Milan".



Come volevasi dimostrare oggi..... il Milan resta ad Elliot pervparecchiontempo, vuole “riportarlo nel pantheon” e “creare valore”. Ergo, tra 4-5 anni quando sará tornato un top club e varrá 3 volte adesso considereremo di cederne quote.

Gattuso, ovviamente , confermato 

Managment ancora incerto, si parla della “stabilitá” come valore fondamentale, quindi potrebbe preludere alla conferma di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma il fatto che non li citi espressamente lascia dubbi.

I 50m sono piú di quello che ci serve dato che abbiamo casse pieneve il fpf ci obbliga a fare mercato con disavanzo basso.

Uefa non ha piú motivi per squalificarci.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh..mia sensazione….non metteranno una lira in più del minimo necessario e vivacchieranno fino alla vendita (speriamo a breve)
> 
> inutile analizzare troppo nei dettagli il comunicato tanto è aria fritta….anche yonghong ci doveva portare ai vertici…
> 
> non mi aspetto molto da Elliott ma mi aspetto molto dal futuro VERO proprietario



Esatto. Le parole lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano.

Vediamo i fatti. E se vogliono fare i fatti devono mettere subito i migliori nel management ed in panchina. Altrimenti, resterà tutta aria fritta.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, hanno specificato nel comunicato, 50 mln subito per sistemare i conti, più altri capitali verranno investiti per supportare la crescita del Milan.



Come la vedi [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]?
Buone aspettative?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Le parole lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano.
> 
> Vediamo i fatti. E se vogliono fare i fatti devono mettere subito i migliori nel management ed in panchina. Altrimenti, resterà tutta aria fritta.



Concordo , ma i conti sempre con il Fpf devono tornare .


----------



## Maximo (10 Luglio 2018)

A questo punto dovrebbro esserci tutti gli elementi per una vittoria del ricorso al TAS


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare oggi..... il Milan resta ad Elliot pervparecchiontempo, vuole “riportarlo nel pantheon” e “creare valore”. Ergo, tra 4-5 anni quando sará tornato un top club e varrá 3 volte adesso considereremo di cederne quote.
> 
> Gattuso, ovviamente , confermato &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> ...



A no , MENOMALE che qualcuno lo scrive .


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Come la vedi [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]?
> Buone aspettative?



come sempre giudicheremo i fatti, non prima. Una cosa è certa, siamo passati dagli aumenti di capitale a piccole dosi di 5 mln, 10. 
Ad un aumento di capitale diretto di 32 prima e 50 ora. 82 mln in meno di un mese.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Queste parole le ho già sentite... In uno strano dialetto cinese



un conto è se lo dice un prestanome.
Un altro un gigante come Paul Singer.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> speriamo bene.....





Casnop ha scritto:


> Opportunità di creare valore, nel lessico di Elliott, significa investimento a lungo termine. Con questa stessa espressione ha conquistato il socio pubblico in Tim, prospettando una politica di investimenti produttivi che, secondo indiscrezioni, poggia su di un piano di investimenti tra i 7 ed i dieci anni. Non saremmo affatto sorpresi.



Perfetto, esattamente come sostenevi da hiorni e come ho percepito anche io da stamattina.

Mi sorprendo come qualcuno stia ancora asppettando il Godot corrispondente ad un fantomatico prossimo proprietario.


----------



## varvez (10 Luglio 2018)

E in tutti questo, come ampiamente previsto, Li è sparito e non ne sentiremo più parlare, altro che tribunali e cause. Il prestanome ha fatto il suo e ognuno ha avuto quello che gli spettava. Tranne noi tifosi


----------



## Dapone (10 Luglio 2018)

si magari si presentavano e dicevano "avremo 500 mln per il mercato". poi al primo belotti di turno ci avrebbero sparato esattamente 500mln.

sono entrati ieri nel calcio è ovvio, almeno per me, che mantengano gattuso.
diamogli fiducia. l'abbiamo data al chinafake.


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Le parole lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano.
> 
> Vediamo i fatti. E se vogliono fare i fatti devono mettere subito i migliori nel management ed in panchina. Altrimenti, resterà tutta aria fritta.



Ma che allenatore top verrebbe al Milan? Ci rendiamo conto che non siamo un top club da anni? Poi oh se riescono a convincere qualcuno bravissimi...


----------



## 1972 (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come sempre giudicheremo i fatti, non prima. Una cosa è certa, siamo passati dagli aumenti di capitale a piccole dosi di 5 mln, 10.
> Ad un aumento di capitale diretto di 32 prima e 50 ora. 82 mln in meno di un mese.



Quindi mi stai dicendo che non sentirò più gente esultare per gli aumenti una tantum pezzentum di Li? Peccato, perché coloro che gonfiavano il petto sulle mance che versava il cinefake un po' mi mancheranno...ma solo un po' eh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> speriamo bene.....





varvez ha scritto:


> E in tutti questo, come ampiamente previsto, Li è sparito e non ne sentiremo più parlare, altro che tribunali e cause. Il prestanome ha fatto il suo e ognuno ha avuto quello che gli spettava. Tranne noi tifosi



Noi abbiamomuna societá che l’anno scorso aveva 280 milioni di debiti, capitale giocatori sotto i 200 milioni, bilancio a -90 e proprietario che non voleva piú cacciare.

Adesso abbiamo societá che ha debiti poco sopra i 150 milioni, capiatle giocatori superiore a 350 milioni, bilancio a -50 e proprietario che ha vome scopo ultimo quello dintriplicare/quadruplicare il valore del club.

Direi che abbiamo fatto una brusca inversione a U. Come tutte queste manovre vai un pó piú in basso mentre le fai, ma poi la,risalita é ripida.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma che allenatore top verrebbe al Milan? Ci rendiamo conto che non siamo un top club da anni? Poi oh se riescono a convincere qualcuno bravissimi...



Quello che crede nel nuovo progettohh


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

*Carlo Festa: I 150 milioni complessivi di cui si parlava sono corretti. 50 milioni subito per aumento di capitale. E altri aumenti successivi.*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che non sentirò più gente esultare per gli aumenti una tantum pezzentum di Li? Peccato, perché coloro che gonfiavano il petto sulle mance che versava il cinefake un po' mi mancheranno...ma solo un po' eh.



niente più tombini ahinoi


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma siamo di Elliot o del suo proprietario? Potrebbero esserci differenze? Un po' come dire di fininvest o di Berlusconi????



siamo del fondo ovviamente e dei suoi investitori.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> niente più tombini ahinoi



Da bravi americani trovano i soldi negli happy meal


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: I 150 milioni complessivi di cui si parlava sono corretti. 50 milioni subito per aumento di capitale. E altri aumenti successivi.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: I 150 milioni complessivi di cui si parlava sono corretti. 50 milioni subito per aumento di capitale. E altri aumenti successivi.*



Si ma spiegalo ai soliti che gli aumenti di capitale non c’entrano nulla con il mercato , io sono sfinito .


----------



## AllanX (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Le reale volontà di perseguire le intenzioni espresse nel comunicato non può prescindere da 3 fattori:
Azzeramento totale dei vertici societari e sostituzione di tutti coloro che hanno fallito con persone vincenti
Ritorno di Maldini
Stadio di proprietà

Speriamo bene...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che non sentirò più gente esultare per gli aumenti una tantum pezzentum di Li? Peccato, perché coloro che gonfiavano il petto sulle mance che versava il cinefake un po' mi mancheranno...ma solo un po' eh.



Io ho ancora conati di vomito ogni volta che sento "anche oggi falliamo domani"


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamomuna societá che l’anno scorso aveva 280 milioni di debiti, capitale giocatori sotto i 200 milioni, bilancio a -90 e proprietario che non voleva piú cacciare.
> 
> Adesso abbiamo societá che ha debiti poco sopra i 150 milioni, capiatle giocatori superiore a 350 milioni, bilancio a -50 e proprietario che ha vome scopo ultimo quello dintriplicare/quadruplicare il valore del club.
> 
> Direi che abbiamo fatto una brusca inversione a U. Come tutte queste manovre vai un pó piú in basso mentre le fai, ma poi la,risalita é ripida.



Zosimo sei un falso ottimista... Cmq ora bisogna trovare qualcuno da ringraziare.... Berlusconi? YHL? Nel giro di un anno siamo usciti come bianchi vergini da debiti come da una lavatrice


----------



## zlatan (11 Luglio 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> A questo punto dovrebbro esserci tutti gli elementi per una vittoria del ricorso al TAS



All'uefa I fondi non vanno bene questa é la pietra tombale x le nostre speranze


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> All'uefa I fondi non vanno bene questa é la pietra tombale x le nostre speranze



Ma perchè ci sono in giro queste balle?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora conati di vomito ogni volta che sento "anche oggi falliamo domani"



Madre santa.... Quante volte l ho scritto... E Cmq è vero.. Mica siamo falliti... Siamo più belli che mai. Un anno di purgatorio e ora speriamo di tornare in paradiso


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2018)

Comunque 50 MLN, se fossero per il mercato, è lo stesso valore del bond per lo scorso anno. Ossia tanto. Ma aspettiamo, perchè comunque dobbiamo sottostare al SA. Oppure potrebbero chiedere il VA e stavolta i soldi li hanno per la copertura economica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> All'uefa I fondi non vanno bene questa é la pietra tombale x le nostre speranze


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> All'uefa I fondi non vanno bene questa é la pietra tombale x le nostre speranze



Il tas non c'entra nulla con la UEFA e i suoi gusti


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque 50 MLN, se fossero per il mercato, è lo stesso valore del bond per lo scorso anno. Ossia tanto. Ma aspettiamo, perchè comunque dobbiamo sottostare al SA. Oppure potrebbero chiedere il VA e stavolta i soldi li hanno per la copertura economica.



Come spiegato prima il VA mi sa che non sia possibile tecnicamente richiederlo nuovamente .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2018)

Secondo la mia teoria, Elliott dovrebbe rivendere, ma non ho valutato un aspetto: Elliott potrebbe essere effettivamente il vero acquirente del Milan, ufficialmente ora, ma ufficiosamente già dalla primavera del 2017, in attesa della pantomima targata Yonghong Li; il Milan - e non la sua cessione - sarebbe il risarcimento per aver chiuso un occhio sui giochini di Berlusconhong Li all'epoca del closing dello scorso anno. 
Il dubbio, però, è un altro: che interesse avrebbe Elliott, un fondo speculativo, ad entrare nel mondo del calcio? Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> All'uefa I fondi non vanno bene questa é la pietra tombale x le nostre speranze



ManUtd... fondo
Psg..... fondo
ManCity....fonfo
Atletico Madrid.... fondo (questo si inviso alla uefa perché contiene procuratori).

É un falso mito.

Ormai con il valore che hanno i club non é piú possibile che vengano acquistati da una persona, se non quando sono in fondo ad un burrone.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2018)

Magari diventare come l'Atletico,magari.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

Per ottenere il VA quest'anno dobbiamo fare il pareggio di bilancio, sempre ammesso che il TAS sospenda le misure disciplinari facendoci un regalo enorme, perché praticamente ignorerebbe il passivo dei tre anni di Galliani sulla presunzione di un futuro accordo con la nuova società.

E fare il pareggio di bilancio, visto che gli altri ricavi difficilmente decolleranno, vuol dire detto brutalmente che comunque entreranno più soldi dal mercato di quanti ne usciranno.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora conati di vomito ogni volta che sento "anche oggi falliamo domani"



Chiunque può sbagliare ma perseverare è diabolico, alla fine i tombini son finiti ed il cinefake scomparirà e spero tanto di non sentirne più parlare. Tuttavia se uno aveva un minimo di obiettività non poteva non accorgersi della scombiccherata gestione cinese ed invece di esultare avrebbe dovuto sperare che Li non trovasse i soldi, infatti appena non li ha trovati il castello di carta e di menzogne è crollato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo la mia teoria, Elliott dovrebbe rivendere, ma non ho valutato un aspetto: Elliott potrebbe essere effettivamente il vero acquirente del Milan, ufficialmente ora, ma ufficiosamente già dalla primavera del 2017, in attesa della pantomima targata Yonghong Li; il Milan - e non la sua cessione - sarebbe il risarcimento per aver chiuso un occhio sui giochini di Berlusconhong Li all'epoca del closing dello scorso anno.
> Il dubbio, però, è un altro: che interesse avrebbe Elliott, un fondo speculativo, ad entrare nel mondo del calcio? Staremo a vedere.



Si trova con un giocattolo pagato 2 lire che possono far crescere spendendo “ poco “ visto le regole del Fpf e rivendere tra 5/10 anni a 4/5 miliardi che è la proiezione di valore di un Milan gestito bene e fatto fruttare. 

Berlusconi ha salvato le sue aziende, il prestanome sarà uscito con qualche milione . Elliot ha fatto l affare della vita.


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come spiegato prima il VA mi sa che non sia possibile tecnicamente richiederlo nuovamente .



Non era possibile se concesso e revocato.

Se non hai mai stipulato un Agreement non vedo perché non debbano concederlo.

Certo che alla uefa sono strani comunque


----------



## Black (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



sono molto contento di questo comunicato. Niente proclami esagerati, ma quella frase finale mi fa ben sperare. Speriamo che ci vada bene per una volta e che riescano a fare quello che ci avevano prospettato un anno fa


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Ottimo.

Però ora chiudere in un mese tutto il necessario per iniziare a scalare posizioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo la mia teoria, Elliott dovrebbe rivendere, ma non ho valutato un aspetto: Elliott potrebbe essere effettivamente il vero acquirente del Milan, ufficialmente ora, ma ufficiosamente già dalla primavera del 2017, in attesa della pantomima targata Yonghong Li; il Milan - e non la sua cessione - sarebbe il risarcimento per aver chiuso un occhio sui giochini di Berlusconhong Li all'epoca del closing dello scorso anno.
> Il dubbio, però, è un altro: che interesse avrebbe Elliott, un fondo speculativo, ad entrare nel mondo del calcio? Staremo a vedere.



L’interesse sta nella differenza tra il valore attuale e il valore potenziale del club.
Il Barca attaulmente vale 5 miliardi, il Milan adesso lo vendi a 500 milioni.
Ti assicuro che il Barca ha meno potenziale del Milan, se fossi andato al suo museo prima dell’era Messi la sala trofei ci stava in uno sgabuzzino di casa Milan.

Il Milan, le squadre di calcio top level, hanno un valore potenziale di diversi miliardi di lire, basta saperlo creare. Elliot nel comunicato di stasera dice proprio questo. Se in 5/6 anni riesce a trasformare il valore da 500 milioni ad almeno 2 miliardi ha fatto un affare enorme.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo la mia teoria, Elliott dovrebbe rivendere, ma non ho valutato un aspetto: Elliott potrebbe essere effettivamente il vero acquirente del Milan, ufficialmente ora, ma ufficiosamente già dalla primavera del 2017, in attesa della pantomima targata Yonghong Li; il Milan - e non la sua cessione - sarebbe il risarcimento per aver chiuso un occhio sui giochini di Berlusconhong Li all'epoca del closing dello scorso anno.
> Il dubbio, però, è un altro: che interesse avrebbe Elliott, un fondo speculativo, ad entrare nel mondo del calcio? Staremo a vedere.



fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Molto bene e anche giusto confermare rino, inutile fantasticare sul gobbo dopato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si trova con un giocattolo pagato 2 lire che possono far crescere spendendo “ poco “ visto le regole del Fpf e rivendere tra 5/10 anni a 4/5 miliardi che è la proiezione di valore di un Milan gestito bene e fatto fruttare.
> 
> *Berlusconi ha salvato le sue aziende, il prestanome sarà uscito con qualche milione . Elliot ha fatto l affare della vita.*


Sì, l'esito doveva essere esattamente questo. Io, però, prevedevo che il guadagno di Elliott sarebbe stato riscuotere il debito e lucrarci subito un centinaio di milioni, ma, effettivamente, per Elliott potrebbe essere molto più fruttuoso fare il proprietario, far alzare il valore e poi rivendere; tuttavia, come dici tu, Elliott deve mettere in conto di fare il proprietario per un minimo di cinque anni, fino ad almeno una decina, perché con un progetto di uno o due anni non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per ottenere il VA quest'anno dobbiamo fare il pareggio di bilancio, sempre ammesso che il TAS sospenda le misure disciplinari facendoci un regalo enorme, perché praticamente ignorerebbe il passivo dei tre anni di Galliani sulla presunzione di un futuro accordo con la nuova società.
> 
> E fare il pareggio di bilancio, visto che gli altri ricavi difficilmente decolleranno, vuol dire detto brutalmente che comunque entreranno più soldi dal mercato di quanti ne usciranno.



Abbiamo tante di quelle pippe da vendere ( che tra l'altro percepiscono ingaggi ridicoli ) ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si trova con un giocattolo pagato 2 lire che possono far crescere spendendo “ poco “ visto le regole del Fpf e rivendere tra 5/10 anni a 4/5 miliardi che è la proiezione di valore di un Milan gestito bene e fatto fruttare.
> 
> Berlusconi ha salvato le sue aziende, il prestanome sarà uscito con qualche milione . Elliot ha fatto l affare della vita.



Manchiamo solo noi... È ora di fare felici i tifosi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per ottenere il VA quest'anno dobbiamo fare il pareggio di bilancio, sempre ammesso che il TAS sospenda le misure disciplinari facendoci un regalo enorme, perché praticamente ignorerebbe il passivo dei tre anni di Galliani sulla presunzione di un futuro accordo con la nuova società.
> 
> E fare il pareggio di bilancio, visto che gli altri ricavi difficilmente decolleranno, vuol dire detto brutalmente che comunque entreranno più soldi dal mercato di quanti ne usciranno.



Il nilancio é chiuso al 30 giugno, ormai quello che é.... é.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Non era possibile se concesso e revocato.
> 
> Se non hai mai stipulato un Agreement non vedo perché non debbano concederlo.
> 
> Certo che alla uefa sono strani comunque



L'unico dei tre requisiti per il VA che mi spaventa un po' è che nella stagione precedente il club non si sia qualificato per l'Europa, ed io non so letteralmente come leggerlo perché noi ci siamo qualificati e tanto più se sospendono l'esclusione giocheremo in Europa.

Quindi niente VA a rigor di norme, ma la nostra è situazione talmente atipica da rendere complesso escludere qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.


In che misura? Secondo me, "tu sai chi" dovrebbe essere uscito definitivamente di scena oggi. Ora il guadagno dev'essere tutto di Elliott, perché Lui il suo guadagno - con un incasso per Fininvest di quanto? 700 e passa milioni? - dovrebbe averlo già avuto.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.


cioè prima o poi tornerà Lui?
a 110 anni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.



Va che Elliot B se lo mangia a colazione . 

Per me con il passaggio si è chiuso tutto. Non dimenticare mai che Fassone é uomo Elliott e Scaroni è sempre stato lì


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.



Dai..... ti prego..... Berlusconi basta....... tra un pó muore, sará dietro anche allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’interesse sta nella differenza tra il valore attuale e il valore potenziale del club.
> Il Barca attaulmente vale 5 miliardi, il Milan adesso lo vendi a 500 milioni.
> Ti assicuro che il Barca ha meno potenziale del Milan, se fossi andato al suo museo prima dell’era Messi la sala trofei ci stava in uno sgabuzzino di casa Milan.
> 
> Il Milan, le squadre di calcio top level, hanno un valore potenziale di diversi miliardi di lire, basta saperlo creare. Elliot nel comunicato di stasera dice proprio questo. Se in 5/6 anni riesce a trasformare il valore da 500 milioni ad almeno 2 miliardi ha fatto un affare enorme.


Sì, messa così ha senso, però fare questo implica fare il proprietario; pertanto, Elliott vuole davvero fare il proprietario di una squadra di calcio?


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'unico dei tre requisiti per il VA che mi spaventa un po' è che nella stagione precedente il club non si sia qualificato per l'Europa, ed io non so letteralmente come leggerlo perché noi ci siamo qualificati e tanto più se sospendono l'esclusione giocheremo in Europa.
> 
> Quindi niente VA a rigor di norme, ma la nostra è situazione talmente atipica da rendere complesso escludere qualsiasi cosa.



Credo i requisiti non debbano essere per forza tutti valevoli.
Credo sia del tipo “se hai cambiato proprietà, oppure senza cambi societari non ti sei qualificato in Europa per due anni”.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come spiegato prima il VA mi sa che non sia possibile tecnicamente richiederlo nuovamente .



se siamo sotto sanzione è impossibile richiederlo. 
La scappatoia sarebbe la vittoria del ricorso al TAS e una sospensione del provvedimento da parte dell'UEFA (sospensione che potrebbe esserci perfino a prescindere dal verdetto del TAS).
In tal caso il Milan non dovrebbe essere più sotto sanzione e potrebbe perfino agire liberamente sul mercato, affrontando poi la questione a giugno dell'anno prossimo.

Comunque, in un modo o nell'altro, il Milan in questo momento ha i requisiti per riottenere il SA e la riammissione alle coppe.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il nilancio é chiuso al 30 giugno, ormai quello che é.... é.



Ma l'accordo sarebbe nella prossima primavera o scatterebbe comunque dalla stagione 2019/2020, quindi "il requisito di pareggio nel periodo di monitoraggio precedente l’entrata in vigore dell’accordo volontario" sarebbe riferito alla stagione che arriva.

Sempre a rigor di norma eh, perché qui si parla di un VA mai fatto nella storia della UEFA con in più una situazione incredibile come la nostra con tanto di sanzione e possibile sospensione. Quindi non solo nessun precedente e nessuna applicazione, ma pure un'anomalia nell'anomalia per consentirci in teoria di esordire primi nella storia col VA, sceneggiatura da film


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In che misura? Secondo me, "tu sai chi" dovrebbe essere uscito definitivamente di scena oggi. Ora il guadagno dev'essere tutto di Elliott, perché Lui il suo guadagno - con un incasso per Fininvest di quanto? 700 e passa milioni? - dovrebbe averlo già avuto.



Secondo alcuni mister B deve avere mille mila miliardi off shore...
Che prima ha accumulato rischiando, e ora dissipa senza neanche potersi prendere i meriti


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fratello, dietro Elliott c'è sempre la longa mano di chi sappiamo noi.



credo che Elliott abbia in mente altre idee: gestione a medio-lungo termine ed eventuale rivendita definitiva ai Ricketts, mentre dissuade il "regista" dal tornare in gioco pubblicamente per il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Secondo alcuni mister B deve avere mille mila miliardi off shore...
> Che prima ha accumulato rischiando, e ora dissipa senza neanche potersi prendere i meriti



Basta con sto B per piacere . BASTA .


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In che misura? Secondo me, "tu sai chi" dovrebbe essere uscito definitivamente di scena oggi. Ora il guadagno dev'essere tutto di Elliott, perché Lui il suo guadagno - con un incasso per Fininvest di quanto? 700 e passa milioni? - dovrebbe averlo già avuto.


Amico il giro è bello grande, secondo te Elliott che interessi ha nel possedere il Milan, diverso se passeremo a Singer in persona. Ma Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri, è la sua natura. Molto si capirà dalla scatola che avrà il controllo di tutto, per il momento dovrebbe essere quella che fa capo al Delaware, altro paradiso fiscale  Elliott fa gli interessi di chi investe tramite il fondo. Non a caso ultimamente pare essersi concentrato in tante vicende italiane, Tim (strano oh), Milan,e presto secondo me ne sentiremo parlare anche per altro. 


fra29 ha scritto:


> cioè prima o poi tornerà Lui?
> a 110 anni?


Assolutamente no. Tra qualche anno passeremo di mano. Ma adesso siamo gestiti da Elliott, e su di loro ho tanta fiducia.


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va che Elliot B se lo mangia a colazione .
> 
> Per me con il passaggio si è chiuso tutto. Non dimenticare mai che Fassone é uomo Elliott e Scaroni è sempre stato lì



Fassone non è uomo Elliott, ma nemmeno nei sogni. 


Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dai..... ti prego..... Berlusconi basta....... tra un pó muore, sará dietro anche allora?



Va bene  inutile sottolineare come un anno fa dicevi le stesse cose di adesso rispondendo alle mie parole. Diciamo che dopo un anno, il beneficio del dubbio dovresti quantomeno concedermelo.  Te l'avevo detto che il cinefake sarebbe durato meno di due anni?


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Quindi per adesso ci tengono loro? Bene vedremo come si presenteranno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma l'accordo sarebbe nella prossima primavera o scatterebbe comunque dalla stagione 2019/2020, quindi "il requisito di pareggio nel periodo di monitoraggio precedente l’entrata in vigore dell’accordo volontario" sarebbe riferito alla stagione che arriva.
> 
> Sempre a rigor di norma eh, perché qui si parla di un VA mai fatto nella storia della UEFA con in più una situazione incredibile come la nostra con tanto di sanzione e possibile sospensione. Quindi non solo nessun precedente e nessuna applicazione, ma pure un'anomalia nell'anomalia per consentirci di esordire primi nella storia col VA, sceneggiatura da film



Farebbe un pó ridere la cosa... nel 2017 non si valuta perché c’é un cambio di proprietâ, nel 2018 .... non si valuta perché c’é un cambio di proprietá... nel 2019.... aspettiamo di vedere la chiusura di questo bilancio, ne riparliamo ad ottobre...


In sostanza abbiamo trovato il modo di aggirare il fpf, basta cambiare assetto societario ogni anno e possiamo sempre fare come cavolo ci pare :-D


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Secondo alcuni mister B deve avere mille mila miliardi off shore...
> Che prima ha accumulato rischiando, e ora dissipa senza neanche potersi prendere i meriti



Non ti è bastata la cosa di Li per capire che forse forse, dovreste essere meno convinti e farvi prendere meno per il mulo.
Va be figurati..non ho mica la voglia di convincere nessuno.


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta con sto B per piacere . BASTA .



Io non lo nomino da una vita, se non per insultarlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> credo che Elliott abbia in mente altre idee: gestione a medio-lungo termine ed eventuale rivendita definitiva ai Ricketts, mentre dissuade il "regista" dal tornare in gioco pubblicamente per il Milan.



Troppo a lungo termine la cessione per fare considerazioni con un acquirente.

In questo momento lo scenario piú probabile é 4/5 anni con Elliot e poi IPO.


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non ti è bastata la cosa di Li per capire che forse forse, dovreste essere meno convinti e farvi prendere meno per il mulo.
> Va be figurati..non ho mica la voglia di convincere nessuno.



Avrei potuto crederci di più se l'uscita fosse stata pulita e senza perdite.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta con sto B per piacere . BASTA .



Piacerebbe un po' a tutti sai (tranne a qualcuno ancora piuttosto legato ).


Speriamo sia la volta buona.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Parlano da proprietari, la cosa mi rincuora. Non parliamo poi di quanto sarebbe emozionante rivedere Paolo nel Milan e contemporaneamente defenestrati quei due loschi e incompetenti figuri che hanno "guidato" (allo scatafascio) il club nell'ultimo anno. Saranno giorni di fuoco. 

Quanto a Gattuso, anch'io vorrei un allenatore più pronto e bravo, ma purtroppo è una situazione diversa dall'anno scorso, quando c'era tutto il tempo e il modo, oltre che i buoni motivi, per cambiare Montella. Stavolta, per colpa dei 3 maledetti che hanno cercato di rimanere sulla poltrona fino all'ultimo, siamo già a inizio preparazione e i tempi non ci sono per cambiare Gattuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Avrei potuto crederci di più se l'uscita fosse stata pulita e senza perdite.



ma se tu ci credi o no, non è un mio problema. Resta il fatto che te e soci eravate convinti che dopo l'investimento fatto Li sarebbe rimasto presidente tanti anni. I famosi colossi ecc ecc...
Io ti avevo detto esattamente un anno fa, che sarebbe durato pochissimo invece, un anno o meno di due. Diciamo che per il momento sono stato fortunato..mettiamola così.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Avrei potuto crederci di più se l'uscita fosse stata pulita e senza perdite.



Precisamente.
Inoltre, questa è una tipica operazione in stile Elliot. Operazione ad alto rischio su cui lucrare. Singer ha scommesso su Li che non ce l'avrebbe fatta e ha vinto ottenendo il Milan, che rivaluterà e rivenderà. Non vedo indizi di ulteriori loschi figuri dietro Elliot, ma scottata non esulto prima di vedere i fatti.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Farebbe un pó ridere la cosa... nel 2017 non si valuta perché c’é un cambio di proprietâ, nel 2018 .... non si valuta perché c’é un cambio di proprietá... nel 2019.... aspettiamo di vedere la chiusura di questo bilancio, ne riparliamo ad ottobre...
> 
> 
> In sostanza abbiamo trovato il modo di aggirare il fpf, basta cambiare assetto societario ogni anno e possiamo sempre fare come cavolo ci pare :-D



 Altro che PSG!

Io ho qualche dubbio che UEFA e TAS dimentichino nello sgabuzzino come se niente fosse quella che comunque è un'eredità degli ultimi 4 bilanci di 330 milioni aggregati di passivo, e ci facciano non solo giocare come se niente fosse la prossima Europa League ma addirittura ci offrano l'opportunità del VA andando oltre ciò che c'è scritto nelle loro norme.

Però è la UEFA stessa che ha scritto nelle motivazioni, a pagina 31, che la sospensione delle misure disciplinari è possibile se si lavora per rientrare in conformità con le norme del FPF, ovvero in pillole è possibile se ci si impegna a pareggiare sto bilancio realmente con la nuova proprietà.

E se sospendono ora la sanzione perché si fidano di noi domani, tanto più ci verranno incontro domani se noi saremo effettivamente stati bravi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io non lo nomino da una vita, se non per insultarlo.



Come è giusto che sia


----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma se tu ci credi o no, non è un mio problema. Resta il fatto che te e soci eravate convinti che dopo l'investimento fatto Li sarebbe rimasto presidente tanti anni. I famosi colossi ecc ecc...
> Io ti avevo detto esattamente un anno fa, che sarebbe durato pochissimo invece, un anno o meno di due. Diciamo che per il momento sono stato fortunato..mettiamola così.



Dei colossi io non ho mai parlato.
Di Li ho detto che era suo diritto, finché garantiva covenant, chiedere una somma esagerata, perché commisurata alla spesa dell’operazione.
E siccome mi sembrava strano potesse esserci un qualcuno che potesse assecondarlo, l’unica era la chiusura o ridefinizione del prestito e la quotazione in borsa, che presupponeva quantomeno un esercizio non in rosso.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Dei colossi io non ho mai parlato.
> Di Li ho detto che era suo diritto, finché garantiva covenant, chiedere una somma esagerata, perché commisurata alla spesa dell’operazione.
> E siccome mi sembrava strano potesse esserci un qualcuno che potesse assecondarlo, l’unica era la chiusura o ridefinizione del prestito e la quotazione in borsa, che presupponeva quantomeno un esercizio non in rosso.



dai chiudiamo qui, meglio. Tanto sai bene come sono andate le cose e le varie discussioni. 
Adesso pensiamo al Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Altro che PSG!
> 
> Io ho qualche dubbio che UEFA e TAS dimentichino nello sgabuzzino come se niente fosse quella che comunque è un'eredità degli ultimi 4 bilanci di 330 milioni aggregati di passivo, e ci facciano non solo giocare come se niente fosse la prossima Europa League ma addirittura ci offrano l'opportunità del VA andando oltre ciò che c'è scritto nelle loro norme.
> 
> ...



Anche io ho piú di un dubbio, se la uefa non si fa parte proattiva a sostegno della sospensione il TAS non potrá ignorare l’enorme violazione delle regole del fpf dell’ultimo triennio Berlusconiano. Difficile non eroghi una sanzione immediata magari rimodulata,
. Potrebbe cambiare solo se anche l’Uefa chiedesse una sospensione, ma dubito accada.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Amico il giro è bello grande, secondo te Elliott che interessi ha nel possedere il Milan, diverso se passeremo a Singer in persona. Ma Elliott è un fondo che gestisce soldi di altri, è la sua natura. Molto si capirà dalla scatola che avrà il controllo di tutto, per il momento dovrebbe essere quella che fa capo al Delaware, altro paradiso fiscale  Elliott fa gli interessi di chi investe tramite il fondo. Non a caso ultimamente pare essersi concentrato in tante vicende italiane, Tim (strano oh), Milan,e presto secondo me ne sentiremo parlare anche per altro.


Intendo dire che Yonghong Li non ha mai convinto perché non s'è mai capito da dove venissero i soldi, visto che non usciva nulla dal suo portafoglio, ma usciva tutto da una serie di società offshore. Il capitale innestato da Elliott dovrebbe venire dal fondo stesso; quindi in che misura ci sarebbe dietro Lui? Che Lui sia stato dietro il cinese non c'è dubbio, visto che si muoveva denaro dai paradisi fiscali non per opera del cinese, ma se il denaro si muoverà per opera del fondo?


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Basta off topic


----------



## Goro (11 Luglio 2018)

Ricapitolando: se Elliott è un fondo che gestisce i soldi di altri, e questo fondo può avere società nei paradisi fiscali, ciò praticamente li rende una maniera legale di fare qualunque operazione di lavanderia ecc. Quindi Berlusconi perchè ha cercato Lì invece di affidarsi direttamente a loro?

E Fassone, che non dovrebbe avere un curriculum mondiale, come avrebbe fatto ad arrivare a Elliott che credo abbia gente con cv sopra l'eccellenza


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

Con il comunicato ufficiale, possiamo salutare definitivamente YHL in quanto nemmeno menzionato o una possibile ricorso al tribunale.

Salutiamo Commisso, Ross, Ricketts... Mendes rybolev, il principe malese, gli arabi...

Mi viene da piangere... Cosa faremo questa estate?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Mah.

Comunque mi aspetto come prima cosa un altro Paolo, Scaroni, come presidente o nuovo Amministratore Delegato. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2018)

Sono sorpreso, pensavo che avessero già l'acquirente pronto a cui venderci, e invece pare che Singer voglia fare sul serio. Speriamo bene.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Leggo solo ora. Mi sembra ottimo. Non capisco i dubbi che vedo in molti interventi. Per me il comunicato è chiaro.
1) Stabilità (della proprietà) e riportare il Milan nel Pantheon cui appartiene di diritto. Per almeno tre-quattro anni la proprietà è Singer.
2) Gattuso resta.
La cosa importante è la prima e ne sono felice.
Alla fine Elliott ha comprato il Milan, probabilmente spendendo la cifra adeguata al suo valore (i dettagli sulla cifra esatta, almeno io non li capisco). 
Il resto, per arrivare alla cifra incassata da Fininvest si può immaginare cosa sia. Infine, opinione personale: non credo SB c'entri ancora (c'entrava eccome quando cercava un broker cui vendere).


----------



## sballotello (11 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con il comunicato ufficiale, possiamo salutare definitivamente YHL in quanto nemmeno menzionato o una possibile ricorso al tribunale.
> 
> Salutiamo Commisso, Ross, Ricketts... Mendes rybolev, il principe malese, gli arabi...
> 
> Mi viene da piangere... Cosa faremo questa estate?



Le seghe per il mercato?


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io ho piú di un dubbio, se la uefa non si fa parte proattiva a sostegno della sospensione il TAS non potrá ignorare l’enorme violazione delle regole del fpf dell’ultimo triennio Berlusconiano. Difficile non eroghi una sanzione immediata magari rimodulata,
> . Potrebbe cambiare solo se anche l’Uefa chiedesse una sospensione, ma dubito accada.


All’articolo 57 del Regolamento Uefa sul Fair Play Finanziario, riguardante lo scopo, l’applicazione e le esenzioni, nell’edizione del 2015, è stato aggiunto il comma 5.
Il nuovo comma 5 dell’articolo 57 stabilisce che in determinate circostanze, un licenziatario può richiedere la stipula di un accordo “volontario" con l’UEFA Club Financial Control Body, per adempiere all'obbligo del pareggio, rinviando il dettaglio normativo al nuovo Allegato XII.
L’allegato XII, riguardante gli accordi volontari per il requisito del pareggio, specifica che un club può rivolgersi alla Camera Investigativa dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body per stipulare un accordo volontario con l'obiettivo di rispettare il requisito di pareggio.
Tuttavia, tale diritto è esercitabile a condizione che:
- al club sia stata concessa una licenza valida per partecipare alle competizioni UEFA per club dall’organo competente nazionale, ma lo stesso club non si sia qualificato per una competizione UEFA per club nella stagione precedente l'entrata in vigore dell'accordo volontario;
- il club richiedente si sia qualificato per una competizione UEFA per club, ed abbia rispettato il requisito di pareggio nel periodo di monitoraggio precedente l'entrata in vigore dell'accordo volontario;
- il club richiedente sia stato oggetto di un significativo cambiamento nella proprietà e/o partecipazioni di controllo nei 12 mesi precedenti la scadenza per le domande.
Per fare la proposta, il club licenziatario, negli ultimi tre esercizi oggetto di monitoraggio, non deve essere stato parte di un accordo volontario (come definito dall’Allegato XII), o non deve aver subìto un provvedimento disciplinare, o non deve aver stipulato un accordo transattivo (come previsto dalle Norme Procedurali che disciplinano l’UEFA Club Financial Control Body).

È dunque insuperabile il requisito del mancato assoggettamento del club richiedente il voluntary agreement a provvedimenti disciplinari nei tre esercizi precedenti. Il Milan, ad oggi, è addirittura escluso dalla partecipazione alle competizioni europee, ovvero è destinatario della più grave sanzione disciplinare contemplata dal Fair Play Finanziario, insieme con quella della perdita di un titolo. La sospensione della sanzione non la annulla, come è evidente, ed è giuridicamente inammissibile una revoca di qualsivoglia sanzione disciplinare per una violazione della break even rule che non solo è conclamata dai numeri, ma è soprattutto riconosciuta, ammessa, si direbbe confessata dal club, se non altro per il fatto di avere esso stesso richiesto proprio il voluntary agreement, e di avere pertanto riconosciuto lo stato di violazione della normativa di bilancio allorché ha proposto un accordo finalizzato alla sua riparazione.


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: I 150 milioni complessivi di cui si parlava sono corretti. 50 milioni subito per aumento di capitale. E altri aumenti successivi.*


I 150 milioni, di cui si parlava nelle fonti, sono la pianificazione finanziaria per il futuro esercizio. Gli aumenti di capitale, come nell'ultimo esercizio, e come è prassi, sono divisi in tranche nel corso dell'anno, e vengono deliberati dal cda, di intesa con l'azionista.


----------



## James45 (11 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora conati di vomito ogni volta che sento "anche oggi falliamo domani"



In effetti non siamo falliti.
Quindi l'affermazione è ancora valida


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2018)

Forza Milan, si riparte!


----------



## rossonerosud (11 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si ma credo che parlino a lungo termine, non nell'immediato... Boh, certo è che con 50 milioni saremmo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso e non andremo da nessuna parte.. con 50 milioni ormai non ci compri manco una sedia.



ragazzi non vi fissate sui 50 milioni. il mercato verrà fatto con le uscite ma senza vendere i migliori, a parte donnarumma. e può venir fuori un bel gruzzolo. tenendomi basso:

donnarumma 40
bacca 15
kalinic 18
silva 30
gustavo gomez 6
rodriguez 14
bertolacci 5
Josè mauri 1
locatelli 15

totale: 144 milioni

con questi soldi ci fai un buon mercato. puoi prendere morata a 60 e te ne rimangono 84 per una punta esterna e per un sostituto di kessie. senza contare che con una proprietà solida come elliott magari può fare anche qualche colpo a zero tipo meyer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 50M è la gestione ordinario del club per i prossimi mesi. Mercato nullo.



A quanto pare le casse non piangono, inoltre ricordo che questi 50 si sommano ai 32 di un mese fa non rimborsati da yogurt lì..

L'anno scorso con 50 milioni di bond abbiamo fatto mercato per 240 milioni, ma quest'anno abbiamo dei vincoli.

Comunicato importante, Elliott di fatto si impegna a valorizzare il Milan, quindi adesso dietro abbiamo un bel fondo da 40 miliardi di fatturato..altro che il cinese...

direi che l'orizzonte per elliott è dai 3 ai 5 anni

Vediamo le mosse, ma qui di certo non parliamo di improvvisati..già se si presentano con Maldini siamo a cavallo.


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> All’articolo 57 del Regolamento Uefa sul Fair Play Finanziario, riguardante lo scopo, l’applicazione e le esenzioni, nell’edizione del 2015, è stato aggiunto il comma 5.
> Il nuovo comma 5 dell’articolo 57 stabilisce che in determinate circostanze, un licenziatario può richiedere la stipula di un accordo “volontario" con l’UEFA Club Financial Control Body, per adempiere all'obbligo del pareggio, rinviando il dettaglio normativo al nuovo Allegato XII.
> L’allegato XII, riguardante gli accordi volontari per il requisito del pareggio, specifica che un club può rivolgersi alla Camera Investigativa dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body per stipulare un accordo volontario con l'obiettivo di rispettare il requisito di pareggio.
> Tuttavia, tale diritto è esercitabile a condizione che:
> ...


Però bisogna dire che davanti al TAS si svolge una forma particolare di arbitrato internazionale. Fosse stata una sorta di Corte di Cassazione sul modello di quella italiana saremmo stati spacciati. In sede di arbitrato è tutto più flessibile e ci possono essere margini per un accordo tra le parti.
Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che davanti al TAS si svolge una forma particolare di arbitrato internazionale. Fosse stata una sorta di Corte di Cassazione sul modello di quella italiana saremmo stati spacciati. In sede di arbitrato è tutto più flessibile e ci possono essere margini per un accordo tra le parti.
> Cosa ne pensi?


Si, ma non in deroga a norma imperative. Probabile un settlement agreement più leggero, senza limiti di rose e di ingaggi, magari a saldo zero. Vediamo, la situazione è cambiata.


----------



## PM3 (11 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si, ma non in deroga a norma imperative. Probabile un settlement agreement più leggero, senza limiti di rose e di ingaggi, magari a saldo zero. Vediamo, la situazione è cambiata.



Senza limiti alla rosa, per me, è impossibile. 
La sanzione non può discostarsi così tanto, rispetto a quella dell'Inter.
Io credo che l'ipotesi migliore sarebbe la riammissione all'EL, con l'obbligo di presentare la lista UEFA dello scorso anno, con delle modifiche a "saldo 0", come succederà all'Inter per la prossima Champions.
I Nerazzurri infatti saranno costretti ad utilizzare la lista UEFA presentata nel 2016, con la possibilità di inserire nuovi giocatori, solo se quelli che andranno a sostituire avranno lo stesso valore. Quindi ad esempio per inserire un giocatore da 30 Ml, dovranno escludere uno o più giocatori che sono stati venduti per la somma complessiva di 30 ml. 
E' anche questa la ragione per cui l'Inter sta vendendo molti giovani, nella somma complessiva dei giocatori ceduti possono essere considerati anche i giocatori che erano stati iscritti nella lista B...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Altro che PSG!
> 
> Io ho qualche dubbio che UEFA e TAS dimentichino nello sgabuzzino come se niente fosse quella che comunque è un'eredità degli ultimi 4 bilanci di 330 milioni aggregati di passivo, e ci facciano non solo giocare come se niente fosse la prossima Europa League ma addirittura ci offrano l'opportunità del VA andando oltre ciò che c'è scritto nelle loro norme.
> 
> ...



ma i bilanci negativi non precludono solo multe e esclusione dei nuovi arrivi in Europa? 
invece esclusione alla EL era dovuta ai dubbi societari x la continuazione del club e ai progetti futuri 
io era rimasto così


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma i bilanci negativi non precludono solo multe e esclusione dei nuovi arrivi in Europa?
> invece esclusione alla EL era dovuta ai dubbi societari x la continuazione del club e ai progetti futuri
> io era rimasto così



In teoria e sulla base dei precedenti è così, ma la situazione del Milan è del tutto pazza e nuova, senza alcun appiglio e precedente.

Io sono scettico sul fatto che arrivi addirittura una sospensione di ogni sanzione, accantonando i quattro bilanci passati sulla presunzione che si farà un VA con la nuova società. Sarebbe davvero un regalo eccessivo e sinceramente se fossi una concorrente del Milan mi girerebbero alquanto, come chi paga le tasse e poi vede condonato chi non l'aveva fatto.

Se il risultato del TAS dovesse essere la sospensione dell'esclusione in cambio di una multa con ristrettezza di rosa, per me sarebbe pure peggio a livello operativo e sostanziale. Ma a rigor di logica e di precedenti è una delle tante opzioni plausibili.


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si, ma non in deroga a norma imperative. Probabile un settlement agreement più leggero, senza limiti di rose e di ingaggi, magari a saldo zero. Vediamo, la situazione è cambiata.


Non ci resta che confidare nel vecchio adagio per cui le norme per i nemici si applicano, per gli amici si interpretano...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In teoria e sulla base dei precedenti è così, ma la situazione del Milan è del tutto pazza e nuova, senza alcun appiglio e precedente.
> 
> Io sono scettico sul fatto che arrivi addirittura una sospensione di ogni sanzione, accantonando i quattro bilanci passati sulla presunzione che si farà un VA con la nuova società. Sarebbe davvero un regalo eccessivo e sinceramente se fossi una concorrente del Milan mi girerebbero alquanto, come chi paga le tasse e poi vede condonato chi non l'aveva fatto.
> 
> Se il risultato del TAS dovesse essere la sospensione dell'esclusione in cambio di una multa con ristrettezza di rosa, per me sarebbe pure peggio a livello operativo e sostanziale. Ma a rigor di logica e di precedenti è una delle tante opzioni plausibili.



Che cambierebbe aver la restrizione ora se tanto il prossimo anno devi trattare il SA con il triennio successivo (negativo) rispetto a quello motivo della pena attuale?
Procrastiniamo solo i limiti..
ma almeno ci facciamo l'EL...


----------



## Mika (11 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente siamo una società con una proprietà ben definita, riconoscibile, conosciuta con un patrimonio stimato. Niente più aumenti di capitale tramite prestiti, rifinanziamenti ecc ecc. Un primo grande passo per tornare alla normalità!

Aspetto il CDA di domani per vedere come si evolveranno le cose nel management.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di Elliott sul Milan.
> 
> Il fondo ha annunciato di aver preso in pegno il club rossonero dopo il default di Yonhgong LI. Elliott metterà nelle casse del Milan 50 milioni di euro più altro capitale in futuro per la crescita del club. Elliott supporterà il club non solo in questo periodo difficile nel rispetto delle regole Uefa ma anche attraverso il raggiunto di obiettivi e successi sul campo da parte di Gattuso e dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Ma ci mettono "solo 50 mln"? Fino a ieri sentivo parlare di aumento di capitale di 150 mln... 100 sono già spariti o mi sono perso qualche news?


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che cambierebbe aver la restrizione ora se tanto il prossimo anno devi trattare il SA con il triennio successivo (negativo) rispetto a quello motivo della pena attuale?
> Procrastiniamo solo i limiti..
> ma almeno ci facciamo l'EL...



Io mi sarei giocato come opzione migliore o la sospensione della pena con successiva dimostrazione di aver ottenuto il pareggio di bilancio nel prossimo esercizio (ma è scenario pressoché impossibile, sarebbe un regalo enorme ed eccessivo), o addirittura la conferma della pena ma presentandomi assolutamente credibile alla UEFA tra un anno per qualsiasi accordo sul futuro e sempre agendo nel frattempo in conformità col FPF e grazie a Singer.

Tanto comunque sempre di anno in anno dobbiamo ragionare ora, coi vari paletti che riguarderanno i singoli bilanci ed avendo ormai appurata la trasgressione del precedente triennio.
Quindi che scatti ora o che scatti in futuro, l'accordo ci impone comunque il limite del -30 di bilancio.

Partecipare alla coppa che non porta poi fatturato (ed anzi nella mia mente è più un peso, ma questa è una mia visione personale) ed al contempo avere già multe e ristrettezze su saldo mercato o simili, mi sembra più invasivo negativamente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma ci mettono "solo 50 mln"? Fino a ieri sentivo parlare di aumento di capitale di 150 mln... 100 sono già spariti o mi sono perso qualche news?



Ti sei perso delle news...i 50 son solo per gestione ordinaria del club


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso delle news...i 50 son solo per gestione ordinaria del club


----------

